# DNS in Server 2003



## tallywhack (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a server running Windows Server 2003. This server hosts my DNS. I'm having trouble browsing to one site over the internet. Just one. I can browse to it using the IP address, and I can ping the site. I've never seen this happen before in my life. Any ideas?


----------



## tallywhack (Jun 9, 2009)

Seriously? Nothing?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you have external DNS servers listed in forwarders tab?


----------

